# Suggestions on feeding a very young possum ?



## Turtulas-Len (Jun 30, 2017)

Someone just brought me this.It is cold and wet so I'm warming it up slowly.I don't know what the best thing to feed it would be that I could find locall,y.any ideas ?


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 30, 2017)

Pedialite mixed 1:2 with warm water for the first two feedings, then gradually introduce Esbilac (puppy milk substitute). Feed with dropper or syringe.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jun 30, 2017)

Yvonne G said:


> Pedialite mixed 1:2 with warm water for the first two feedings, then gradually introduce Esbilac (puppy milk substitute). Feed with dropper or syringe.


Thank you, does it make a difference of what kind of pedialite ?


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jun 30, 2017)

Never mind he didn't make it.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 30, 2017)

Aw, too bad. Sorry.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 30, 2017)

Sorry about that.
My wife and I nursed one back from the brink with kitten milk and cat food and released it.
The whole ordeal was miserable.
Mr. Roosevelt now lives in Tree Tops Park in Davie Florida.
It's your intent that counted.
You're a good man.


----------



## wellington (Jun 30, 2017)

Cat/kitten milk is usually the best to use for any orphaned wild life. 
I have never heard of puppy milk being used or piedialyte. If you ever come across one again use just the kitten milk and warm it like you would for a human baby.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jun 30, 2017)

I've thought about some and nature is funny in the way it works things out. It's possible that no matter what, this little guy wasn't going to survive. I don't believe that mama possums are prone to loosing healthy babies while walking around someones back yard.


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 2, 2017)

Turtulas-Len said:


> I've thought about some and nature is funny in the way it works things out. It's possible that no matter what, this little guy wasn't going to survive. I don't believe that mama possums are prone to loosing healthy babies while walking around someones back yard.



I agree with your thinking.


----------

